# Swollen face ?



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

We where on are last summer vacation and the morning We were to come home Bella are 9 week old chi woke up swollen in Her face, Well Her muzzle and cheeks and above one eye She acted perfectly normal Her spunky self So on the drive home I found out are vet was also on vacation and would not be back till Monday ! Anywho on the drive home Her swelling started going down and this morning all gone and She is Her self still.Only thing She ate new was some shredded chicken. Any ideas what it was.Ever hear of a chicken allergy?


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Maybe it was caused by a sting or insect bite???


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i would say an insect bite  as well or did she fall or hit her face at all ? when i was a child we had a rotti , we were playing cricket and he ran straight over to the batter when the ball was thrown and got hit in the face , his muzzle started to swell , we gave him ice to chew on and by the time we got to the vet it had gone down which was probably around 1 1/2 hours after it happened , so maybe she has hurt herself somehow ?


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

i would say a sting or bite, one of ours got stung years ago and her face swelled up.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I have heard of chis having chicken allergies but I am thinking more of bug bite of some sort. Have you given Benadryl yet? 2mg per lb.


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

It sounds like it was most likely a big bite.  I would go ahead and give her some benadryl like Zoey's Mom said, and it is 2mg/lb on the dosage. If that doesn't help at all then I would try and find another vet that is in town to take a look at her. Typically a vet will leave another vet's information behind in case of emergencies when he/she is out of town. 

Good luck, and let us know how it works out!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

It does sound like an allergy to a bite as my horses often get swellings where they have been bitten. As its gone down quite quickly that is a good thing..

I bet you were really worried.


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks alot Ladies for all the posts . I was soooo worried but She is completely normal now,No swelling and Her usual bouncy self.Thank Goodness


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

she posted that the swelling was gone now so I don't think benedryl would be necessary now but in the future you are able to give it if needed


----------

